# offshore 7/5/08



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

Went out today looking for some major pullage! Met up with Mike, Ric, and Ken this morning. We started our paddle to the honey hole 2 hours south of rudee We got there and found lots of these guys waitin for us!
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/fishin/AJskool-copy.jpg">
Amberjack!!!
We caught fish on just about every drop using live baits and jigs. We also had some big toothys around that attacked one of my fish as i was reeling it in. One also decides to invite Ric into the water to play But thankfully it turned out to be a great day and the only loss was 2 rods and reels. here's some of the action.

<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/fishin/me-copy.jpg">

<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/fishin/mikeAJ-copy.jpg">

<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/fishin/mikeAJ2-copy.jpg">

<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/fishin/mikebowedup.JPG">

<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/fishin/myAJ-copy.jpg">

<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/fishin/ricAJ-copy.jpg">

<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/fishin/ricAJ2-copy-copy.jpg">

<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/fishin/me2-copy.jpg">

ok maybe we didn't paddle
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/fishin/yaksinboat-copy.jpg">


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

ha, you had me goin there for a sec. still awesome stuff though. keep it up.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

thats a great shot of mike!!!!     nice under water shot too, thats alot of fish!!


----------



## buxtondaydreamin (Jan 11, 2007)

haha... very sneaky!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

nice! looks like a blast.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome report. Great pics. Thanks for sharing and congrats on the catch..


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Dayuuummnnn.... How did you get the leverage to pull up them reef donkeys...... Bet that wasa friggin blast........ Yall got Skills!~


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Kayak and offshore in the title had me going til the last pic. Great job!


----------



## pridekiller (Jul 6, 2008)

nice action shot of mike. that dude is a warrior.


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

that would scare the bejesus outta me if I got flipped out there!


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

some more shots of the madness!!!
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/fishin/MattAJbitemarks.JPG">

<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/fishin/DSC_0075Medium-2.JPG">

<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/fishin/mikefightnajtail.JPG">

<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/fishin/Wherestheboat.JPG">


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Awesome pix!! Regarding that last shot there, I thought kayaks were unsinkable?  Nice work! 

Skunk


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Those reef donkeys are no joke. They hurt me fighting them from a boat.


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

awesome report. That had to be one hell of a trip.


----------

